# Subwoofer placement?



## adrianproduces (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm treating a 16' (L) x 11' (W) x 8' (H) ["popcorn" ceiling/sheet rock walls/carpeted floor] to become a mixing room. I'm having a room analysis done, and will be using absorption (rigid glass fiber panels), Mo Pads and Sub Dude (for 3-way monitor isolation) and bass trapping. Given all things being "equal", I shouldn't place my subwoofer under my work desk, correct? The mixing station will be 2/3 in from the rear wall and centered 3' from the facing wall. The monitors will be 2' 10" from the side walls. If more info is needed I can post some hand drawings. Thanks for your suggestions. Cheers!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Your room analysis should identify where the room modes will be a problem/be the best. Follow those guides for optimun placement.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## adrianproduces (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. The Subwoofer Crawl has some great suggestions, and I'll mos def do that as well. I'm using REW5 for the room analysis. Am I to understand REW will indicate subwoofer placement too? My apologies for asking such dumb questions. I'm quite new to treating a room. The plan is to analyze the room bare (with just the rig set-up), treat it and place a bed and small amoire, and do a second analysis to see how smoothed-out the room is after-treatment. If this approach is wrong, please advise. And again, thank you for your help. Cheers!


----------



## adrianproduces (Dec 25, 2013)

BTW I've found several YouTube links about the room testing process. I have "Acoustic Design for the Home Studio" by Mitch Gallagher, and he suggests using an SPL meter w/output for the test instead of a mic. Most of the YouTube videos say use a mic. Are there any opinions on which is better? Cheers!


----------

